

The National Parks: America s Best Idea - yu
http://www.pbs.org/nationalparks/

======
andrewljohnson
This has been all over NPR, The Colbert Show, and The Daily Show, and other
outlets I follow (it's amazing how precise these advertisers are).

I look forward to watching it, probably via Bit Torrent.

~~~
netghost
You can just watch it online via the website. Sometimes, there's just a
simpler solution ;)

------
tedshroyer
I wonder what year the picture of the beach is from. I was at that beach in
2005 and It had a lot of sticks on it. There was also a warning sign.

    
    
      Beach: http://www.underdamped.net/Pictures/SecondBeach/SecondBeach.jpg 
      (SecondBeach_Big.jpg for full size)
      Sign: http://www.underdamped.net/Pictures/SecondBeach/LogsKill.jpg

------
yu
KQED (9) 10:00pm - 12:00am Pacific

The National Parks: America's Best Idea: Great Nature (1933-1945). The years
1933-45 are recalled. Included: the Civilian Conservation Corps are created
during the Depression to undertake renovation projects...

------
forsaken
That looks amazing. I love the sale in the intro. "You own the most beautiful
oceans, the most beautiful mountains" etc. A really interesting way to look at
the national park system!

------
yu
Pacific time today 12pm now, 4pm, 8pm, 10pm.

The sumptuously filmed history of America national parks begins in 1851...

